# What is it?



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

My VC 10 has this weird growth on the side of his face, looks like a black wart. 
Any ideas what it is, and how to treat it. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda looks like fish lice to me, then again I am no expert. Did it just show up out of the blue? Had any new additions lately?


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

l did get a new fish a few weeks ago, but he's fine. The VC 10 is the only one with this weird growth. Weird or what...


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Just goggled fish lice, l think were dealing with something else...


Diztrbd1 said:


> Kinda looks like fish lice to me, then again I am no expert. Did it just show up out of the blue? Had any new additions lately?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

really hard to tell from the pic & when I googled it they looked different on those fish than they did when my goldfish had them.....hopefully there will be some more knowledgeable replies soon enough


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

So anybody else have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you should try to examine it. See if it is indeed a growth or some kind of parasite. Use a pair of tweezers and see if its completely connected or if it is a parasite it might be loose around the edge I would think. It really does not look like a growth to me, but I am no expert


----------

